# Home built hydraulic press



## David Morrow (May 11, 2014)

I know this is an engine forum but we all need other tools occaisonally and this time it was a hydraulic press. My girlfriend is also very active in our workshop and we have a small arbor press which is turning out to be too much of a lightweight for some projects. She asked me about a hydraulic press - something in the 12 ton range. That was all I needed for the challenge. I Googled for some photos to get some ideas. My first idea was going to be a bit expensive to build. I started again from a blank sheet on my Cad program and came up  with this design. It's made from 3/8" steel. My little CNC mill was no match for that and ... lucky me, my brother has a nice big plasma CNC cutter. He picked up the steel and I emailed him my DXF file. Two days later it was cut. It took a bit of time to do some finishing and drilling out the holes because the plasma cutter tend to cut on a slight angle but this was all pretty easy. Did I also mention that he has a big powder coating booth ? And two cold beer while we waiting for it to bake.


----------



## gus (May 12, 2014)

The press looks very impressive. Is it manual or using Enerpac PowerPac??


----------



## cobweb81 (May 12, 2014)

Very nicely done. Very clean and simple. I like it. I like the roller too. Did you build that?


----------



## David Morrow (May 12, 2014)

cobweb81 said:


> Very nicely done. Very clean and simple. I like it. I like the roller too. Did you build that?



No, my GF bought the roller but it need a bit of attention occasionally to ensure the rollers are parallel.


----------



## David Morrow (May 12, 2014)

gus said:


> The press looks very impressive. Is it manual or using Enerpac PowerPac??



Powered by Armstrong. For her purposes, it will only need to travel 2-3 inches on most jobs.


----------



## gus (May 13, 2014)

For now I am using a 4'' vice to press bearings. Been eyeing to build a car-jack press. But I am very limited in space with a balcony machineshop. Will try some ''Japanese'' --------max optimising of limited space. The Japanese do much with little.


----------



## Ransome (May 24, 2014)

Een mooi strak werkstuk,

Ransome


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Model Engines.


----------

